# Info on Common/Tree Dtella Care Please!



## sharky (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am ;ooking at starting up a little gecko collection  I have chosen Common/Tree Dtella as my first gecko. And before this starts an argument I am not looking for a lizard that I can 'play' with. I have beardies for that  I just love geckos and have always wanted a few!(Just thought I'd put that out there! I know it usually comes up )
But I cannot find any information on caring for them  So far all I have found is that they are aboreal, eat small insects (such as spiders, roaches, crickets, etc), like having crevices and loose bark to hide under, nocturnal and live in semi arid wood lands. Oh, and that they are a pretty hardy species temperature wise.
What I need to know is:

1) Enclosure dimensions (For 1 gecko)
2) Ideal substrates and furnishings
3) Best temps
4) Do they need to be sprayed daily? If so how many times a day?
5) Should a water bowl be provided
6) How often and how much should they be fed?

And I think I can handle the rest 
(please do not recommend another species. I will work my way to the species I would like when I am ready. I am asking for info on this species, not others.)
Thanks guys, really appreciate it!


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 1, 2013)

30x30x30 is fine, make sure the tank is escape proof, they can squeeze through tiny gaps! .. sand mixed with cocopeat will do. room temperature is fine, you can heat it if you want (put a head cord on the side of the tank around 30c). spray them often, no water bowl is needed. feed them about 3 times a week.
and watch it ... theyre BLOODY FAST!
i lost one for 3 weeks .. miracle i found it again!


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 2, 2013)

They would have the same husbandry ad Marbled geckoes I would imagine


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 2, 2013)

nickg said:


> They would have the same husbandry ad Marbled geckoes I would imagine



not necessarily they are found in much more arid habitat than christinus marmoratus


----------



## eipper (Mar 2, 2013)

A guide to Australian Geckos and Pygopods by Dr Danny Brown......that will tell exactly what you need to do to keep them successfully. Think of it like making a Cake.....a good recipe is the key lol

Pm Geckodan on here for details re the book

Cheers,
Scott


----------

